# Oberon" Avenue of Trees" in taupe



## phantomsmom (Jul 22, 2009)

Newly arrived, my Avenue of Trees K2 cover in taupe. Thanks to a Kindler here and their discovery that the taupe color was shown under the DX covers on Oberon's website, I saw, I liked and I ordered! It's beautiful and protective without being bulky at all, even with both stiffners still in place. The color of the leather is real close on my monitor; your mileage may vary.

Jeri in PA


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Congratulations, it's gorgeous!!!!!!!!!

Funnily, I usually prefer the fern color (have the Forest in Fern myself), but on this particular design I have to say that I like the Taupe waaaayyyyy better! It seems to give the design much more depth, and is simply gorgeous.

Enjoy your new cover - I know you will: I have had my Oberon for 4 months now and I'm still touching it all the time, the feeling is so nice. A friend of mine even asked me once if I was actually petting my cover while reading my book


----------



## nancyney (Jun 12, 2009)

That is beautiful!!!!  I love that design in taupe.  Thanks for posting the photo.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

VERY pretty!!  I have never seen this cover in taupe before....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That taupe color gets prettier every time I see it.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

I didn't realize that was taupe.  I thought taupe was lighter, but that's definitely nice looking.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

It almost looks saddle....


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

That taupe is nice.  Looks like a light brown.  That is the darkest version of it I've seen so far.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

It looks 'bronze'.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It looks like taupe to me, but on the Oberon website, some of the taupe covers look lighter to me, perhaps beige.  Taupe is darker than beige.  I have seen various shades of taupe among clothing and handbags, however.


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

I love it. It looks rich and almost light brown!


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

phantomsmom said:


> Newly arrived, my Avenue of Trees K2 cover in taupe. Thanks to a Kindler here and their discovery that the taupe color was shown under the DX covers on Oberon's website, I saw, I liked and I ordered! It's beautiful and protective without being bulky at all, even with both stiffners still in place. The color of the leather is real close on my monitor; your mileage may vary.
> 
> Jeri in PA


Hey I think that was me! Do I get to use the Kindle enabler banner now? Now that I've seen a real one I need to order one also. Next paycheck I think.

Lynn L


----------



## DearReader (Jun 6, 2009)

I was in on this conversation too. I really love Avenue of Trees but didn't want it in fern. The taupe color looked so pale and washed out on the Oberon site that I decided against it. I loved the saddle color and went with Creekside Maple in saddle and am very happy with it (arrived yesterday, pix here). But if I had seen your pictures a little over a week ago I might have decided differently. Really beautiful. What I love about Avenue of Trees is the way the trees draw you in like a good book does, take another step, read another page...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

The Taupe is much prettier in your pictures than on the Oberon site. Love it.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Your taupe cover looks the same color as my taupe Hokusai wave cover. 
I don't think it looks taupe at all. The raven cover in taupe on the Oberon site is what I was expecting. 

I call mine caramel.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

What a lovely cover and the color is mucho rich!  I agree, I expected the taupe to be much lighter/washed out, with a gray tone to it.  I think this color is a much prettier mushroom...or caramel...or...


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

That is very definitely darker than the taupe that comes on the Raven covers.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Love that cover is it beautiful. I think the neutral toned oberons compliment almost every single design.


----------

